# Video. Overstocked tank



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Do you think that your tank is overstocked?

Look at this video of a 85 gallon tank 


> Here's the list of fish:
> 
> 4 Black Bar Myleus "Tetra disco" "Blackear Pacu" (Myleus Schomburgki)
> 3 Common Silver Dollar (Metynnis Hypsauchen or Argenteus)
> ...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Packed in like a can of sardines.

Why are there goldfish in that tank


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Did a 6 year old go to the fish store and just pointed at whatever he/she wanted? lol that's an ugly combination, let alone unnatural


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

So sad.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

the owner said he removed the goldies, and a bunch of other fishies...

At least I hope..


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I wonder what kind of filtration the owner has on that thing. Hopefully it isn't just an AquaClear.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Rosy reds? I mean, honestly, wtf.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

It looks to be over stocked but the fishy seems to be happy in that tank but that is a very odd combination of fishy in one tank


----------

